
Dice-O-Matic hopper and elevator - timdierks
http://gamesbyemail.com/news/diceomatic
======
timdierks
See it in action at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n8LNxGbZbs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n8LNxGbZbs).
Better than LavaRand.

